# Recently appointed reserve needs Radar certification



## hertelbrian (Jul 15, 2009)

so i was recently appointed as a reserve and i'm looking for radar certification. does MSP offer this? i'm in essex county.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Call GHQ in Framingham and ask to get in touch with the Traffic Programs Section. If they can help you, prepare to travel for it.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Why don't you ask the department that hired you about how you can get that certification.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

BRION24 said:


> Why don't you ask the department that hired you about how you can get that certification.


----------



## hertelbrian (Jul 15, 2009)

i have tried.. and we looked through the MPTC site as well as CJIS system... but couldnt find anything.

if anyone else has recomendations.. i'm all ears


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Like everything else, call Pam King she is the coordinator. Radar certification is run by the state. If memory serves they give you 8 hours of training after that you have to run radar for 32 hours with someone certified by your department then fill out a form provided by the state. The Officer from your department signs off you completed 32 hours, fax it to Pam King and you will get a certificate in about 3 months. Thats how it was about 6 years ago.

In the academy Troopers Jakobowski and Mullaney trained us for 8 hours and the rest was done after graduation. Not sure if they still run it but at the time they ran the office of public safety for training, radar, lidar, bt, etc...


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

they let reserve officers run radar....???? must be a town out in the boonies.. I could never understand how any department can let someone act like a police officer a few times a month when their primary job is putting groceries in a bag at Shaws...I'd expect that from a sheriff's dept, not a police department...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Loyal said:


> they let reserve officers run radar....???? must be a town out in the boonies.. I could never understand how any department can let someone act like a police officer a few times a month when their primary job is putting groceries in a bag at Shaws...I'd expect that from a sheriff's dept, not a police department...


Wow now thats a punch below the belt to all the part time POs... such as myself!!!:BM:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Loyal said:


> they let reserve officers run radar....???? must be a town out in the boonies.. I could never understand how any department can let someone act like a police officer a few times a month when their primary job is putting groceries in a bag at Shaws...I'd expect that from a sheriff's dept, not a police department...


Not all of us can score full-time gigs like blessed people such as yourself. If I was offered a reserve position, I would CERTAINLY take it gain useful experience to then move onto a full-time position. Kinda like crawling up a corporate ladder.

Rodney, go back to bagging groceries.


----------



## BUBBA77 (Mar 11, 2009)

Tpr Jakobowski and Tpr Mullaney are no longer in traffic programs. Call Traffic Programs at GHQ 508-280-2284 and someone will get you in a class.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Loyal said:


> they let reserve officers run radar....???? must be a town out in the boonies.. I could never understand how any department can let someone act like a police officer a few times a month when their primary job is putting groceries in a bag at Shaws...I'd expect that from a sheriff's dept, not a police department...


Fist of all not every town in Mass can afford to have all full time guys. Second I bet you would have no problem with us part-time guys when you want to take time off for a vacation or get weekends off. You guys seem to forget that alot of us do related jobs such as dispatch, DOC, or yes even Sheriffs department. Some of us even drove truck and couldnt afford the pay cut to go full time. So if you want to bash part time help, next time just remember that when you need time off. Every part time officer does this in addition to their full time job and usually for about 1/4 of the pay the full timers get. We do it because we enjoy what we do. Not everyone wants to be full time. I know several part time officers that are just as good as some of the full time guys I know. :sb: ok rant over.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

hertelbrian said:


> so i was recently appointed as a reserve and i'm looking for radar certification. does MSP offer this? i'm in essex county.


OK let me certify you. Plug in the radar, point the radar at the hood and front area of the on coming motor vehicle, look at the reading. If the MV is going 40 in a 35 zone your good to go. PS also make sure the AC or Heat is turn off this may make the radar give a false reading. Oh, and also wear your hat on the stop.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Guys still run RADAR? I haven't in a long time, LIDAR is much better


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Johnny Law said:


> Guys still run RADAR? I haven't in a long time, LIDAR is much better


 true, but then ya got to get out of the car... and who the hell wants to do that. Its hard holding that thing with a coffee in you other hand.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Loyal said:


> they let reserve officers run radar....???? must be a town out in the boonies.. I could never understand how any department can let someone act like a police officer a few times a month when their primary job is putting groceries in a bag at Shaws...I'd expect that from a sheriff's dept, not a police department...


I, for one, amd kinda surprised at this. After the last discussion, in which, I described the experiences of part timers, specifically, in my department, you seemed fairly receptive to the idea that part timers can do good police work.

Granted, some part timers in my department each work 3 or 4 shifts a week (which is the equivalent of some FT schedules). With that said, I'm not sure why the hostility...


----------



## hertelbrian (Jul 15, 2009)

first off.. thanks to everyone who has posted a response trying to help... as i'm sure all of you know every little bit helps when it comes to this job.

and as a response to "Loyal"

yes they do 'let' us run radar when we have shifts.
and no i dont pack groceries for my full time job. I'm an engineer with more than 4 years of college and training.

i have also been a call fire fighter in my town for the past five years... putting _myself_ through EMT courses, Fire courses, Police reserve courses, not to mention pouring THOUSANDS of dollars of my own money on uniforms and gear throughout the years because i have a sense of respect and duty to give back to the town and people that i grew up with.

i've also spent countless hours as an auxiliary police officer, paying for my own training before EARNING this reserve position.

Some might even say that a well trained reserve that proves to people they want to be on the job and are willing to not just do it for free.. but PAY to do it... show as much dedication as a full time officer counting down the days to his pension and bitching because he missed 1 hour of over time.

ignorance is not rewarded loyal... you should really take a step back and maybe take a look at what your reserve brethren contribute

but hey.. i'm just a reserve.. what do i know


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

I started as a reserve like most guys and found that people looked down at you becuase you werent a "full time cop and didnt go through the academy". When I got on full time for a small town I then found the attitude of "your just a small town cop". I later transfered to a larger department and the same tone rang "well your not a city cop, their much busier" so on and so on. We get pissed on no matter who you are or where you work, just be proud and have integrity and do your thing.

Every Officer knows whether they admit it or not that once you know the job you can do it anywhere, its the same calls, same problems everywhere. You could drop me in the middle of Kansas and send me to a domestic and I would handle it the way I always do, people are people no matter what town,city state. Depending on where you work its just gonna be a much higher/much lower call volume but everyone knows how to shag calls.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

When I was a reserve, the only thing different about the uniform was the badge, and you had to look close to see "reserve" on it.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

7MPOC, I agree with what you are saying I just get annoyed when the people that are pissin' on you are supposed to be your brother and sister officers. I dont care what your uniform says on it and neither do the scumbags. Like you said do your job the best you can.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Loyal, I actually had to give my first Negative rep to an LEO because of that post. I presently work part-time. I've also been through two academies (full time) and graduated at the top of both. My salary as a full-time sergeant was $35,000/yr. I make $70,000 in the private sector. I still work part-time because I'm good at the job, and I care about my community. I would LOVE to go back to full-time, but in my area, it just won't pay the bills. In short sir, I've paid my dues. I've been tossed around. Spit on. Sued. Hell, once I had a guy try to ventilate my skull with a 9mm. I'm still doing the job. If anyone ever called me a f***ing grocery bagger to my face, he would have to explain to his wife that he just had his ass whooped by a grocery bagger.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Harley387 said:


> Loyal, I actually had to give my first Negative rep to an LEO because of that post. I presently work part-time. I've also been through two academies (full time) and graduated at the top of both. My salary as a full-time sergeant was $35,000/yr. I make $70,000 in the private sector. I still work part-time because I'm good at the job, and I care about my community. I would LOVE to go back to full-time, but in my area, it just won't pay the bills. In short sir, I've paid my dues. I've been tossed around. Spit on. Sued. Hell, once I had a guy try to ventilate my skull with a 9mm. I'm still doing the job. If anyone ever called me a f***ing grocery bagger to my face, he would have to explain to his wife that he just had his ass whooped by a grocery bagger.


LMAO....

I don't think I've seen anything sincere come out of Loyal... I 'mean I'll be the first to say I've said some dumb things/ stuck my foot in my mouth here.... BUt seriously, is this guy a shit stirring alter ego from someone else on the site.... I just can't see anyone responding to threads upon threads in the way he does....


----------



## Belker (Jul 22, 2006)

As many of you I started as an Auxiliary Police officer. I moved to a University Police Department and eventually to a part time town position.I am now full time municipal police officer. The bottom line is when you are fighting on the side of the road, who cares if the guy is a reserve as long as he is going to get into the fight. I think sometimes people forget how lucky we are in this state to have a full time police job. Lets not forget the thin Blue Line. There are enough people against us.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

if you have not noticed, I am prone to mischief...I do like to stir things up just to get a rise out of you..don't take things so seriously. I started as a Permanent Intermittent years ago and am well aware of the snubbings and disrespect that full timers can unfairly impose on part timers..it can suck. We no longer have PI's and have never had aux. officers..but I still recall which of the veterans were respectful to PI's and who the douche bags were...they revealed part of their character back in the day. Thank you for your service and best wishes. You have to admit, the faux insult did get you to post and made for interesting reading..


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Loyal said:


> *if you have not noticed, I am prone to mischief*...I do like to stir things up just to get a rise out of you..don't take things so seriously. I started as a Permanent Intermittent years ago and am well aware of the snubbings and disrespect that full timers can unfairly impose on part timers..it can suck. We no longer have PI's and have never had aux. officers..but I still recall which of the veterans were respectful to PI's and who the douche bags were...they revealed part of their character back in the day. Thank you for your service and best wishes. *You have to admit, the faux insult did get you to post and made for interesting reading*..





Loyal said:


> they let reserve officers run radar....???? must be a town out in the boonies.. *I could never understand how any department can let someone act like a police officer a few times a month when their primary job is putting groceries in a bag at Shaws*...I'd expect that from a sheriff's dept, not a police department...


*YOU are a backpeddling BS artist who REALLY does look down on anybody not municipal. You have recently tried to justify your waste of Gil's broadband with the disclaimer that you're just stirring the pot! BS!!!!! Your true attitude always appears long before your disclaimers. You're just a childish dink who wastes other people's time and efforts.*


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

*Recently appointed reserve needs Radar certification???

Shouldn't this read

Recently appointed reserve WANTS Radar Certification.

Get the PD to pay for it. If will not, they obviously don't care if youhave it.

*


----------



## hertelbrian (Jul 15, 2009)

i think needs is a better way of putting it. there isnt much free training up here and if you want to show a dept. that you are willing to go the extra mile you have to put time (and unfortunately money) in. 

I want my resume better than the next guys when the next spot opens up... so i NEED this and any other training i can get


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Unless your from a Dept. or being sponsored I don't see them giving you the cert.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

tons of respect for all who stood up for the reserves and auxs!!

i've been a special in my hometown for 6 years now, worked for free for 2 of them (after buying uniforms, duty belt, firearm on my dime) we have a different color shirt then the full timers...uh ohhhh...most of them are great, some of them are just ridiculous...they don't, or can't understand that i would stop in a second to help any officer in trouble at any time of the day or night, no matter what...i might not know them, but i know that they are my brother or sister at that point in our lives, and i'll do anything for them...i also wave to every single detail officer i see in any town i'm in out of respect for full timers, part timers, or retired...

first, maybe last rant on this site...we'll see


----------



## hertelbrian (Jul 15, 2009)

trifecta, a bunch of guys on my dept. that are reserves have the radar cert.
(not being sarcastic.. just an fyi)


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

hertelbrian said:


> i think needs is a better way of putting it. there isnt much free training up here and if you want to show a dept. that you are willing to go the extra mile you have to put time (and unfortunately money) in.
> 
> I want my resume better than the next guys when the next spot opens up... so i NEED this and any other training i can get


Sorry that you have to do it out of pocket. All that I am saying is that you can write cites for anything else until you get the full time slot and get for free what you have to pay for right now.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

Good luck Hert. MPD61, you fly off the handle too easily and are so thin skinned that you could never make it as a full time municipal or State Police Officer....try some medication before you are exposed for the hysterical loud mouth that you are, again...


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Since the SSPO doesn't do radar certification, I ended up going to Springfield for the class. Ask your chief, or keep looking on the MPTC class schedule. 
I work f/t for campus, p/t for muni, and part time: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll6LLGePYwM"]YouTube- Stevie Wonder - Part Time Lover[/nomedia]


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

LawMan3 said:


> Loyal, YOU are the only hysterical, loud mouth here.





Loyal said:


> Good luck Hert. MPD61, you fly off the handle too easily and are so thin skinned *that you could never make it as a full time municipal or State Police Officer....*try some medication before you are exposed for the hysterical loud mouth that you are, again...





mpd61 said:


> *YOU are a backpeddling BS artist who REALLY does look down on anybody not municipal. *


Loyal,
I gotta say, MPD was wrong! Looks like he should have said you look down on anybody not Municipal _*and*_ Statie! Thanks for clarifying that you egotistic douchepump!
:flipoff:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Ok! The reality of Massachusetts Courts is as follows

With the certification the citation gets reduced or thrown out.

Without the certification the citation gets reduced or thrown out.

Using radar the citation gets reduced or thrown out.

Using lidar the citation gets reduced or thrown out.

Full time academy trained the citation gets reduced or thrown out.

Part time academy trained the citation gets reduced or thrown out.

You wear your hat on the stop it gets redouched or thrown out.

You don't wear your hat on the stop it still gets redouched or thrown out.

](*,):blink:


----------

